# My new puppy Q



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Silver Spoons Arctic Son Rising was showed last weekend in a puppy match...He won 2 Puppy Best In Shows...with competition! This is such an awesome boy that will stand and hold his stack like a pro at 5 months old!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations!:cheers2: You have a born winner there.:first: _Really _impressive for him to hold his stack like that so young! Continued best of luck and joy with him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. He looks like a natural winner to go along with your others.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Your new puppy has quite a name!  Congratulations. What do you call him at home? He's very pretty.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

His call name is 'Q'.....after the character off Star Trek....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool, since I do obedience and agility I read Q as qualifying, not so much as a name!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congrats! He's so pretty. And what a patient fella he is to stay put. Nice work!


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

What a great pooch! Can you share your technique on how you began him stacking and any tricks you have had success with?


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I wish I could take credit for it...He came from the breeder like this....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is really interesting that some dogs just know how to stack. My mom's mpoo stacks himself all the time.


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats on the puppy matches! Q's certainly able to strike the pose! Can't wait to see him on lead, maybe you'll link a video for us to watch?! I bet you can't wait to hit the 6-9 month shows now!


----------



## mckatsfancy (Jun 9, 2014)

He's beautiful ! Congratulations !


----------

